# 1.8T into Corrado G60 Swap



## johntorg (Oct 30, 2002)

Thought I would resurrect this post, since its finally running. I installed an Audi TT 180 hp 1.8t with an ATP manifold and a t3/t4 Turbo, using a drive by cable ECU, with a custom chip from Autothority
*Link to Original Post*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=731615 

*Status:* 
Engine and Transmission installed and Running
FMIC and Plumbing installed
CAI installed
Radiator installed
A/C lines have been installed and AC charged
Front mount (stock) Was way too soft. Replaced with Poly mount 
*To be done*
Fabricate a better throttle cable mount 
Install replacement Carpet
And a bunch of minor things I can't think of.
*Test drove the car today (Jan 9th) for the first time! * 
Set MBC for 15 lbs 

*Found the following:* 
Car is fast (shouldn't be a surprise)
Not too much turbo lag (pleasant surprise)
Speedo and tach both work and appear accurate
Still a lot of buttoning up to do, but not a bad start for the first road trial.
Cranked boost down to 10 lbs. until I get an A/F meter
*Update 1/28/2004*
Cranked boost up to 15lbs 
Car broke the wheels loose on the 1-2 shift and burned rubber until I backed off
Car is running well. Still a some small things to do, but at least its drivable
*Update Feb 15th 2005*
After spending 7 months sailing the Pacific and Med, I finally have the car runnning and most of the minor conversion work finished.
I installed an 02J with 4.24 final drive and a Peloquin. 3000 rpm is 55 MPH so I won't be setting any speed records. It is scary fast when I can maintain some kind of traction.
*Update October 26th, 2005*
Spent the summer sailing so not too much progress.
Installed Passat Moonroof
Car Dynoed at around 270HP, but was running rich
Installed 3" MAF
Used MY LM-1 for the first time

Car is no longer running rich, but I can't increase boost any more unless I install bigger injectors
The car runs great and is very docile off-boost. 
*Next steps include:*
Bigger injectors and dyno tuning
Complete installing carpet and Leather interior
*New Pictures Added* 
































_Modified by johntorg at 10:20 AM 10-26-2005_


_Modified by johntorg at 10:26 AM 10-26-2005_


----------



## sn1puns (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T into Corrado G60 Swap (johntorg)*

How do you have your MAF hooked up if the filter is on the drivers right?
My 1.8t swap has the maf and filter right before the turbo inlet and then the IC system having the turbo outlet go to the IC, IC to TB/Intake Manny.
I don't see how it'll run properly if the MAF isnt involved. Maybe I'm just missing something.
edit: wait is the top of the air filter touching the IC-to-TB tube? i cant see too well. I'm just curious where the MAF is.
Also, don't you want the BOV on the turbo-to-ic tube instead of the ic-to-tb tube? tahts just how I did it and have also seen others do it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by sn1puns at 5:19 PM 11-23-2003_


----------



## johntorg (Oct 30, 2002)

Maf is immediately after the filter and the other end is in the 3" CAI I'll post a Pic when I get the chance


_Modified by johntorg at 8:18 PM 11-23-2003_


----------



## sn1puns (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: (johntorg)*

Ah ok, I was seeing things backwards - couldnt see too well until I looked really close and noticed the top side of the air filter.


----------



## johntorg (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (sn1puns)*

We finally decided that one of our manifolds is mounted upside down Your intake comes out on the driver's side mine comes out on the Passenger's side


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (johntorg)*

Lookin good...Im gonna be goin through this over the winter months. Just wondering why people doing this swap dont use the jetta/golf 1.8T engine (drive by wire also)? I see most people want to use the audi 1.8T motor? I just thought it would be easier to bolt up the vw engine?


----------



## johntorg (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*

I think its because there are a lot of AEB drive by cable engines around and people don't want the hassle of Drive by wire. Actually its not too bad if you can get a DBW gas pedal. I got my 1.8T as a package, so I didn't have a choice.


_Modified by johntorg at 2:22 PM 11-24-2003_


----------



## johntorg (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T into Corrado G60 Swap (johntorg)*

AC works!


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T into Corrado G60 Swap (johntorg)*

I heard it wasnt too bad converting the DBW to DBC...using the VR throttle cable


----------



## massivespeed (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T into Corrado G60 Swap (johntorg)*

john I have a few questions for you. it is of great help to talk to someone that has already done this swap and know the labor involved. if you havent read any of the post I have made or responded to, ill give you brief info into what im doing.
I have been working on a corrado 1.8t swap for a some time now trying to figure out exactly what I want to offer and after stumbling through this for 18 months (very long story why and i said i'd be brief) I know exatly what I want to offer.
it breaks down to this:
new rubber mounts and modified corrado rear engine mounts
water to air intercooler with heat exchanger and electric pump
IC piping and AIC piping
electromotive TEC3 WIRING HARNESS ONLY ready to plug in car and enigne
turbo back exhaust (turbo exhaust flange to tip)
turbo manifold equal length primaries (im not so impressed with atp)
ac hoses and lines 
bracket for the throttle cable at the intake manifold
turbo oil line
water hoses and neck to radiator
fuel pump and fuel line / braided hose
The question I want to ask you is what do you think this is worth since you have done this conversation and know the headache that goes into doing this swap..................... nice work by the way if you want to ask me anything about the kit please call me 708 535 1600 ill be more than happy to explain why those are the only pieces im custom making and offering.


----------



## johntorg (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T into Corrado G60 Swap (massivespeed)*

Massivespeed- I'm sorry I missed this post over Xmas and New Years. I would like to discuss this with you. I'll give you a call soon. You went in a different direction than I did, but your solution sounds interesting. Thanks for the post.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T into Corrado G60 Swap (johntorg)*

good to see that you finally finnished your project John http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## johntorg (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T into Corrado G60 Swap (VRT)*

Thanks, I'll probably be sorting it out for the next couple of months. I've cranked the boost down to 10 lbs until I can get in on an A/F meter. Thanks for all your help in the project especially for hooking me up with ATP for the Downpipe. It fits well and is currently connected to the stock exhaust. I still have to add the piggyback fuel pump, but I have an adjustable FPR and the Corrado pump seems to be able to hold 4 bar. Shouldn't be a problem at 10 lbs boost, for now.


_Modified by johntorg at 3:06 PM 1-10-2004_


----------



## massivespeed (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T into Corrado G60 Swap (johntorg)*

thanks John for calling. I'm back from vegas and finalizing deals from the convention. if i dont call you soon please dont be offended im just doing 101 things at once, all the time. yes my approch was different, it is because i would like to produce a kit that is setup from the begining as a upgrable solution with the capablities of supporting stock horse power all the way to 450hp. hopefully when this night mare is done it will be availiable from perfromance stores. I dont sell retail anymore and would rather be known as a manufacturer only.
Soooooooooooo any how like i said thanks for the call, your efforts are very impressive. one last thing i thought i was to old for compact car tuning, i think you prove that age has nothing to do with any automotive sport.

Art


----------



## sickmind (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T into Corrado G60 Swap (johntorg)*

Did you use the audi ECU and Engine harness ? If so You wouldn`t want to sell the G60 ECU and engine harness would you


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T into Corrado G60 Swap (sickmind)*

if youre lookin for an ecu (g60) check ebay...saw a guy selling a couple of em for cheap


----------



## johntorg (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T into Corrado G60 Swap (MarksCorrado)*

I have a G60 ECU and harness for $250 shipped. Its from a different car, but it is in good shape


----------



## jakesterone (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T into Corrado G60 Swap (massivespeed)*

Hi, i have been watching the progress on your swap and would be very interested in being one of your first sales if you do go public with a kit. I live about 20 min from you in Palos and would like a look if/when you finish. Keep at it.........Jake


----------



## johntorg (Oct 30, 2002)

*Update 1/28*

Bump for update


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Update 1/28 (johntorg)*

Whats the latest?


----------



## johntorg (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Update 1/28 (MarksCorrado)*

Just got my Innovate Air/Fuel and will begin the tuning process. Car is fast and so far I haven't broken anything. The power steering leak is better, but I will have to change the rack. Still need to do the interior and insulate the wiring from the turbo heat.


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Update 1/28 (johntorg)*

Sounds good John. I just picked up a t3/t4oe turbo and got my sds em-4f. I am starting to hunt for a good motor...I cant wait to get her goin. I am trying to avoid as many problem areas as possible by not installing AC and not sure if Im going to go with power steering. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## johntorg (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Update 1/28 (MarksCorrado)*

I've got one for sale, but Canada is a bit far. Unless you can fit in a non-power steering rack its going to be a bear to steer. For the small amount of weight and HP loss, I'd keep the PS.


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Update 1/28 (johntorg)*

Being in Canada is killin me! I cant take advantage of the great deals out there.


----------



## johntorg (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Update 1/28 (MarksCorrado)*

Sounds like time for a road trip


----------



## massivespeed (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Update 1/28 (MarksCorrado)*

power steering wasnt that hard to install ,,,atleat not that hard on the ATW code motor...... not sure what it will be like on the intergrated water pump block


----------



## johntorg (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Update 1/28 (massivespeed)*

Its just as easy on the transverse blocks


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Update 1/28 (johntorg)*

Well thats good news..keep that type of news comin!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: Update 1/28 (MarksCorrado)*

nice install john.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audiquattroturbo (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarksCorrado* »_Lookin good...Im gonna be goin through this over the winter months. Just wondering why people doing this swap dont use the jetta/golf 1.8T engine (drive by wire also)? I see most people want to use the audi 1.8T motor? I just thought it would be easier to bolt up the vw engine?

If you use the DBW platform you need to convert a WHOLE LOT MORE !! that is why people go with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (audiquattroturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiquattroturbo* »_
If you use the DBW platform you need to convert a WHOLE LOT MORE !! that is why people go with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Could you give me a couple examples? Im not trying to be a smart ass..I really dont know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## johntorg (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*

Hey mark, I haven't done a DBW swap, but when I was looking at it, you had to pretty much use the DBW cluster and Ignition key reader. Some people just lay the key reader inside the dash and use the Corrado original key to start the car. The other thing is mounting the gas pedal with the sender. None of this is a show stopper IMO, just some extra work and parts.


----------



## MarksCorrado (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: (johntorg)*

gotcha! Thx again for the info John http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: (MarksCorrado)*

You guys are running your 02As still right? I have mine ready for the LSD and there is some speculation that the input shaft is too short...I dont belive it but just wanted to make sure


----------



## johntorg (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (evolveVW)*

Mines an 02A ATA code (original Corrado) and works fine. I'm using a VR6 clutch.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: (johntorg)*

Alright.. I am using a Passat 16v 02A and going to order a kennedy 6 puck


----------



## peter van meel (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (evolveVW)*

The gearbox from the 16V is far not strong enough.
I used a 6speed 2wd TDI gearbox (DRW) with custom made driveshafts. This on a Audi S3 engine with DTA. 283BHP 460NM @1,5bar
http://members.lycos.nl/omeroo...5.jpg
http://corrado.webhostme.com/m...l.wmv


----------



## 1badtsi (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: (peter van meel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peter van meel* »_The gearbox from the 16V is far not strong enough.


the passat box should be as strong as any other 4cyl o2a. and probally in better shape since it hasnt had as much power put through it in its life and passats dont get abused as much as corrados usually


----------



## johntorg (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (1badtsi)*

Just thought I'd make this current again. Some progress actually made


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (johntorg)*

did the stock engine mounts with the brackets fitted to the 1.8T engine??


----------



## 4cefed (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (MAX_POWER)*

did you leave your center section clocked like that when you put the engine in? you are supposed to have it straight up and down vertical. your center section is now going to flood with oil and eventually wipe out your turbo, trust me, i learned the hard way


----------



## johntorg (Oct 30, 2002)

I'm not sure and its dark outside, but I'll check it in the morning.


----------



## johntorg (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (johntorg)*

I'm going to install a Unitronic BT chip and will post the results as soon as they are available.


----------



## blazes00 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (johntorg)*

what can be said about over all speed is it fater than an SLC or g60? any 1/4 mile runs with it?


----------



## johntorg (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: (blazes00)*

Its a lot faster. 14.1 @ 100 MPH on street tires with lousy traction


----------



## Flukeoff (Dec 27, 2003)

keeping this thread alive... you said you are running an 02j tranny now. what all did you go through to get that to work?? especially shifter assembly and axle/axle flanges


----------



## kombi (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (Flukeoff)*

any info on the wireing spliceing? anyone know of a diagram out there.. from say a AEB-digi1


----------

